# Just had foal 2 hours ago and mama wont let baby nurse! What do i do?



## homefree21 (Mar 22, 2019)

perfect birth and foal but its bee almost 3 hors amd baby hasnt nursed. Mama wont let her under but is taking care of her otherwise. She steps aside everytime the filly tries to find her teets. Its around 38-40 degrees. Not sure if i should call the vet out to sedate her?


----------



## homefree21 (Mar 22, 2019)

So Foal passed meconium twice and it already has a yellowish color to it so I guess she must have nursed and I missed it! So disregard!


----------

